# Twitch in Trouble



## Digger (Jul 12, 2013)

(TWITCH AS A TEENAGER)

I let one of my two adult T. sinensis go romping late this afternoon. I periodically let each free in the living room. An hour later I found Twitch in the corner on the floor on his side. Not a good sign, At all. He's showing symptoms of end-of-life, e.g: biting repeatedly (at nothing) and drinking enough water to drown (he's fully fed and watered last night). Another indication of bad trouble is antennae that flop and tarsi which curl. I have him in the intensive care ward and under observation. Since the house is 100% non-toxic to mantids (no exposed cleaners, air fresheners, hot light bulbs, etc.) it may be old age. Funny thiong is, he just molted to adult in mid May. Male T. sinensis don't live all that long, but I thought the life span (for males) was longer than this. His abdomen is going through regular convulsions - just like a contracting bellows - as if he's breathing hard (which he may be).

Light a candle for him. Let's see if he pulls through the night. But it doesn't look good.

Should I call a priest?


----------



## sally (Jul 12, 2013)

Awww poor twitch... Darn I was just going to put out a call to all male Sinensis... My girls are calling. Hoping for the best. Maybe yes for the priest :S


----------



## ScienceGirl (Jul 12, 2013)

Mmm, poor guy. Looks like a rebellious teenager. Hope he pulls through!


----------



## Sticky (Jul 13, 2013)

Amost sounds like some kind of seizures, and alittle like the insanity my brown males H. Multispinas showed. What is he biting? Anything within reach? My males just gnashed thier jaws whether they had ahold of something or not.

Or he might have eaten a bug that he should not have, firefly? Or a bug poisoned elsewhere and got indoors?


----------



## Sticky (Jul 13, 2013)

Can you video his behaviour?


----------



## sally (Jul 13, 2013)

How is Twitch today? I hope he is doing better...


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Jul 13, 2013)

Usually the males live a bit longer but I've had a couple boys go pretty quick from old age in this species. Like people some just pass quicker than others.


----------



## Digger (Jul 14, 2013)

Well, the news is much improved, thank you  . Today, Twitch is acting like a normal mantis - antennae high and alert. However, he did grab my fore finger tightly with his raptors at one point. His abdomen went into a "seeking" posture as if he had mounted a female. The rear of his abdomen seemed expanded or open. Although I have never examined one previously, it appeared his spermatophore was a bit exposed - about 2mm in diameter and an opaque white sphere. Is that possible??

He remains under guarded observation, but so far so good.


----------



## Sticky (Jul 14, 2013)

Im so glad hes ok. I have been grabbed too by lonely males, I just take it as a compliment.

I never saw anything other than the males own parts.


----------



## agent A (Jul 21, 2013)

I've had males sustain head injuries somehow (clumsiness maybe) and then exhibit mating behaviors

maybe he fell too hard?


----------



## Digger (Jul 21, 2013)

I've let Twitch roam a few times after this incident and he's ended up seemingly exhausted and weak. Possibly because he has malformed wings and falls when he tries to fly (I haven't witnessed this). More likely it's because he's an older male and just getting clumsy - as you mentioned Agent. His identical brother also roams and appears somewhat livelier when it's time to go back into his condo. I was not able to mate either (although Patricia did offer to send a gal friend).


----------



## Sticky (Jul 26, 2013)

How is Twitch now? Any better?


----------

